#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  آنتی ویروس نود۳۲ را فراموش کنیدو با Microsoft Security Essentials آشنا شوید!

## Yek.Doost

*با گذاشتن این مطلب آقای شاطی زاده یک ماه تحریمم میکنه*  :آنتی ویروس نود۳۲ را فراموش کنیدو با Microsoft Security Essentials آشنا شوید!: 

*آنتی ویروس نود۳۲ را فراموش کنیدو با Microsoft Security Essentials آشنا شوید!*


یکی از عذاب آور ترین کارهای امنیتی برای ویندوز،آپدیت روزانه ی آنتی ویروس های مختلف از جمله نود ۳۲ است و دردسرهای یوزر و پسور جدید و از طرف دیگر آپدیت دستی این آنتی ویروس است.اکثرا همه از نود ۳۲ استفاده  می کنند یا کاسپراسکای.این ضد ویروس ها خوب هستند اما همان طور که میدانید دردسرهای خودشان را دارند.از طرف دیگر حجم فضای رمی که اشغال می کنند زیاد است و سرعت سیستم را هم تا حدودی کاهش می دهد.اما امروز می خواهیم یک آنتی ویروس بسیار قدرتمند،سبک و آپدیت روزانه ی اتوماتیک بدون نیاز به یوزر و پسورد را معرفی کنیم.
Microsoft Security Essentials آنتی ویروس رایگان مایکروسافت است که در کنار امنیت بسیار بالا،ساده و کاربردی است.از مهمترین ویژگی این آنتی ویروس آپدیت آن است.Microsoft Security Essentials بعد از نصب به صورت اتوماتیک آپدیت می شود و این آپدیت تنها ۲ دقیقه زمان می برد و دیگر نیازی نیست که شما آن را آپدیت کنید.همچنین در زمان استارت آپ هم ظاهر نمی شود تا سرعت سیستم شما را کاهش دهد.و از همه مهمتر که این آنتی ویروس محصول غول نرم افزاری، مایکروسافت است.پس اگر به دنبال یک آنتی ویروس معتبر،راحت و بی دردسر برای آپدیت می گردید،Microsoft Security Essentials بهترین گزینه است.قبل از نصب،از اکتیو بودن ویندوز خود مطمئن شوید و آنتی ویروس های دیگر را از PC خود Uninstall کنید.Microsoft Security Essentials از کجا دانلود،و چطور نصب می شود؟به آدرس لینک زیر بروید:Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windowsاز قسمت کادری که در عکس زیر می بینید،Select your version را  کلیک کنید و نوع ویندوز خود(۳۲ یا ۶۴ بیتی) را انتخاب کنید و سپس دانلود.و به راحتی نصب کنید.لذت ببرید! سایت نت ویزارد را به دوستانتان معرفی کنید.و هر روز به نت ویزارد مراجعه نمایید و با تازه های دنیای تکنولوژی،موبایل،نوت بوک،سخت افزار،بازی و.. آشنا شوید.شما در نت ویزارد هستید! www.netwizard.ir

----------

*930*,*aramis*,*eshghi*,*fkh52000*,*hassan3*,*hassan99*,*meigoon*,*mostafa103*,*REZA-HD*,*REZA164690*,*sohil62*,*Soli1006*,*sovietiran*,*ساخر*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

با تشکر از شما
اسنشیال آنتی ویروس خوبیه و من خودم برای مشتریهام حدود 2 سال استفاده میکردم. چون برای آپدیت مشکلی نداشت و کاربران مبتدی هم کارشون راحت بود.
اما به مرور زمان متوجه شدم دیتابیس این آنتی ویروس نسبت به انتی ویروسهای معتبر تر ضعیف تر عمل میکنه (دقت کنید ضعیف تر نه ضعیف) یعنی اینکه بعضی ویروسها که عمومی شدن و اکثر آنتی ویروسها اونها رو شناسایی میکنن این آنتی ویروس میبینید نمیشناسه ! 

که مجبور شدم به شید مراجعه کنم به دلایل ارزونی و دیتابیس قوی تر (نود+آویرا) اما هنوز هم برای افرادی که می خوان هیچ پولی نپردازن برای آنتی ویروس گزینه خوبی هست و در برابر خیلی از ویروسها در امان خواهید بود.

----------

*aramis*,*eshghi*,*fkh52000*,*hassan3*,*hassan99*,*meigoon*,*REZA-HD*,*REZA164690*,*sardarshams*,*sohil62*,*sovietiran*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*صابری*,*علی علی دادی*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## baloot21

مایکروسافت که عصای دست سازمان های جاسوسی و امنیتی آمریکاست این نرم افزار رایگان را برای هک کردن و جمع آوری اطلاعات کامپیوتر های مردم دنیا طراحی کرده و اهدافی که بهش دیکته شده را تعقیب میکند. کل این نرم افزار به عنوان یک تروجان بی صدا  عمل میکند . به هیچ عنوان آنرا نصب نکنید و برنامه های سایر کمپانی ها و کشور ها را استفاده کنید.

----------

*aramis*,*eshghi*,*fkh52000*,*meigoon*,*REZA-HD*,*REZA164690*,*sovietiran*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*صابری*,*غزال*

----------


## rashonh

> *با گذاشتن این مطلب آقای شاطی زاده یک ماه تحریمم میکنه* 
> 
> *آنتی ویروس نود۳۲ را فراموش کنیدو با Microsoft Security Essentials آشنا شوید!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یکی از عذاب آور ترین کارهای امنیتی برای ویندوز،آپدیت روزانه ی آنتی ویروس های مختلف از جمله نود ۳۲ است و دردسرهای یوزر و پسور جدید و از طرف دیگر آپدیت دستی این آنتی ویروس است.اکثرا همه از نود ۳۲ استفاده می کنند یا کاسپراسکای.این ضد ویروس ها خوب هستند اما همان طور که میدانید دردسرهای خودشان را دارند.از طرف دیگر حجم فضای رمی که اشغال می کنند زیاد است و سرعت سیستم را هم تا حدودی کاهش می دهد.اما امروز می خواهیم یک آنتی ویروس بسیار قدرتمند،سبک و آپدیت روزانه ی اتوماتیک بدون نیاز به یوزر و پسورد را معرفی کنیم.
> Microsoft Security Essentials آنتی ویروس رایگان مایکروسافت است که در کنار امنیت بسیار بالا،ساده و کاربردی است.از مهمترین ویژگی این آنتی ویروس آپدیت آن است.Microsoft Security Essentials بعد از نصب به صورت اتوماتیک آپدیت می شود و این آپدیت تنها ۲ دقیقه زمان می برد و دیگر نیازی نیست که شما آن را آپدیت کنید.همچنین در زمان استارت آپ هم ظاهر نمی شود تا سرعت سیستم شما را کاهش دهد.و از همه مهمتر که این آنتی ویروس محصول غول نرم افزاری، مایکروسافت است.پس اگر به دنبال یک آنتی ویروس معتبر،راحت و بی دردسر برای آپدیت می گردید،Microsoft Security Essentials بهترین گزینه است.قبل از نصب،از اکتیو بودن ویندوز خود مطمئن شوید و آنتی ویروس های دیگر را از PC خود Uninstall کنید.Microsoft Security Essentials از کجا دانلود،و چطور نصب می شود؟به آدرس لینک زیر بروید:Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windowsاز قسمت کادری که در عکس زیر می بینید،Select your version را کلیک کنید و نوع ویندوز خود(۳۲ یا ۶۴ بیتی) را انتخاب کنید و سپس دانلود.و به راحتی نصب کنید.لذت ببرید!سایت نت ویزارد را به دوستانتان معرفی کنید.و هر روز به نت ویزارد مراجعه نمایید و با تازه های دنیای تکنولوژی،موبایل،نوت بوک،سخت افزار،بازی و.. آشنا شوید.شما در نت ویزارد هستید! www.netwizard.ir


نتايج انتي ويروس ها در ما ههاي اخير



rashonh.blogfa.com
www.virusbtn.com

----------

*meigoon*,*REZA-HD*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*اقای مهندس*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*غزال*

----------


## Yek.Doost

با تشکر از استادنکویی بابت بیانکردن این تجربه زیبا
ولی خدایی هر چی میکشیم ازدست نود32 هستش تاالان ندیدم که یک مشتری از دسته این آنتی ویروس راضی باشه
طرف میاد مغازه و نود سکوریتی با آخرین آپدیت نصب کرده - اون موقع کامپیوترش رو میبینم که ویروس exe فراوانه - تمام برنامه هاش ویروسی هستن و نود 32 هم هیچ تکونی نمیخوره - تمام پوشه هاش مخفی هستن و...
بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم از نورتون و آویرا  و بیت دیفندر استفاده بکنید و تفاوت رو احساس کنید
سی دی کلوپی  میشناسم  که بعد از یک سال اومده برا تعویض ویندوز - یک سال پیش براش یه آنتی سکوریتی اویرا همراه با آپدیت نصب کردم  - الان هر چقدر اسکن میکنم حتی یه تروجان هم نمیبینم 
به دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم حداقل از نسخه رایگان آویرا به جای نود استفاده بکنید

----------

*fabienmartin*,*fkh52000*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*REZA-HD*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

البته من با نود زیاد کار نکردم ولی به هر حال نباید اینقدر ضعیف باشه که ویروس هاید فولدر رو هم بگیره بعد از گذشت این همه از انتشارش. شاید کسایی به شما مراجعه میکنن خودشون هم تخصص ندارن و در ویروسی شدن سیستمشون نود رو غیر فعال میکنن یا درست آپدیت نمیکنن

----------

*AB88*,*aramis*,*fata*,*meigoon*,*sardarshams*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## hellboy_1983

> با تشکر از استادنکویی بابت بیانکردن این تجربه زیبا
> ولی خدایی هر چی میکشیم ازدست نود32 هستش تاالان ندیدم که یک مشتری از دسته این آنتی ویروس راضی باشه
> طرف میاد مغازه و نود سکوریتی با آخرین آپدیت نصب کرده - اون موقع کامپیوترش رو میبینم که ویروس exe فراوانه - تمام برنامه هاش ویروسی هستن و نود 32 هم هیچ تکونی نمیخوره - تمام پوشه هاش مخفی هستن و...
> بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم از نورتون و آویرا  و بیت دیفندر استفاده بکنید و تفاوت رو احساس کنید
> سی دی کلوپی  میشناسم  که بعد از یک سال اومده برا تعویض ویندوز - یک سال پیش براش یه آنتی سکوریتی اویرا همراه با آپدیت نصب کردم  - الان هر چقدر اسکن میکنم حتی یه تروجان هم نمیبینم 
> به دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم حداقل از نسخه رایگان آویرا به جای نود استفاده بکنید



سلام دوست عزیز ولی من فکر میکنم مشکل از مشتریاتون باشه تا نود به شخصه 3 ساله دارم از نود استفاده میکنم هیچ مشکلی سیتمم نداره ضمنا این وصله ها به نود نمیچسبه.با تشکر خواهشا تخریب هم نکنید.

----------

*aramis*,*fata*,*kavosh83*,*REZA-HD*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## hossein_agha

من الان حدود6-7 سالی هست که با نود کار میکنم ازش راضی راضیم. و در خلال کار با نود هر چند مدت آنتی ویروسهای دیگه رو هم امتحان میکنم 
بر عکس فرمایش شما هم برای من خیلی پیش اومده .بارها شده سیستم دیدم با آنتی ویروسهای مختلف ولی وقتی هاردشون رو میبستم به سیستمم انواع ویروسها رو دیدم.حتی آنتی ویروس نود رو هم دیدم رو سیستمی ولی وقتی با آنتی ویروس رو سیستم خودم اسکن کردم ویروس توش پیدا کردم و خوب این دلایلی مختلفی داره از جمله:
1-تنظیمات ناصحیح آنتی ویروس و فایروال (مثلا من همیشه فاییروال رو دستی تنظیم می کنم به این شکل که هر نرم افزاری که بخواد به اینترنت وصل شه اول اجازه میگیره بعد من تصمیم می گیرم که اجازه دسترسی همیشگی و یا فقط همون موقع رو بهش بدم یا نه)
2-عدم انتخاب صحیح مدل های مختلف برای کاربری های مختلف مثلا روی یه سرور آنتی ویروس نودی که نصب میکنن با سیستم خانگی که اصلا به نت وصل نمیشه فرق میکنه
3-انتی ویروس باید روزانه آپدیت بشه در غیر این صورت کاربری لازم رو نداره -باید به یاد داشته باشیم که ویروسها همیشه یک گام از آنتی ویروسها جلوترن پس اکه آنتی ویروسی آپدیت نباشه و فرض کنیم یه ویروسی از طریق فلش وارد سیستم بشه و انتی ویروس رو تغییراتی روش ایجاد کنه که حتی بعد از آپدیت هم نتونه شناساییش کنه(البته هوش مصنوعی آنتی ویروسها هم که اتفاقا واسه نود خیلی قوی هم هست بر خلاف تبلیغاتشون هیچ غلطی نمیکنن)
4-آنتی ویروس اولین نرم افزاری باید باشه که روسیستم نصب میشه یه خصوص اگه سیستم ویروسی باشه حتی باز کردن یک فولدر ویروسی سیستم رو آلوده و همونطور که میدونید حتی بعضی از ویروسها اونوقت اجاز ه نصیب هیچ انتی ویروسی رو نمی دن.بهترین کار اجرای آنتی ویروس به صورت دیسک نجات در اینجا کمک میکنه ویا حتی نصب آنتی ویروس از طریق خط فرمان بجای استفاده از اکسپلورر ویندوز هستش.بارها برای من این موضوع پیش اومده که ویندوز رو نصب کردم و آنتی ویروس که داخل فلش بوده و یا سی دی رو حتی با نگاه داشتم جفت شیفت اجازه اجرای اتوران رو هم به سیستم نمی دم
5-یه راهکار مفید استفاده از دو یاچند آنتی ویروس هستش البته نه به صورت اکتیو بلکه میشه یه آنتی ویروس رو نصب کرد و رو سیستم فعال باشه و بقیه رو نصب کرد ولی غیر فعال کنیم ویا حتی به صورت آفلاین استفاده کنیم.
البته مطالبی زیادی به ذهنم میرسه ولی باید برم کار پیش اومده(اینا تجربه های شخصی هستن و ممکنه درست نباشن)

----------

*aramis*,*eshghi*,*fata*,*kavosh83*,*REZA-HD*,*sovietiran*

----------


## ajamee

سلام 
من ازنود 32 استفاده مکنم ازش راضی هستم   وقتی کسی نتواند از آن استفاده چه رابطی به نود داردمانند این است که یک نفر رانندگی بلد نیست وماشین آخرین سیستم به او بدهید

----------

*eshghi*,*fata*,*kavosh83*,*REZA-HD*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست عزیز 
من هم از خدامه 
یه آنتی ویروس سبکی مثل نود پر قدرت عمل کنه و اون رو به مشتری هام توصیه کنم
شما از این دید نگاه بکنید که یه آنتی ویروس خوب داریم و یه خوب تر
ما داریم خوب تر رو پیشنهاد می کنیم
متاسفانه نود 32 در سال 2007 به خاطر سرعت خوبی و آپدیت راحتی که داشت یه رتبه تو جهان بدست آورد و تا الان که تا الانه مردم دارن از اون استفاده میکنن

بذاز واضح تر بیان کنم - بزرگترین شرکت های نرم افزاری دنیا و ایران دارن این آنتی ویروس رو در معرض فروش میذارن فقط به خاطر سود - از زبان خودشان بشنوید ( نود 32 هیچگونه قدرتی نداره ولی چون مردم عام نود 32 رو قبول دارن ما هم آن رو برای فروش میذاریم )

با چند تا از بچه های بازار همیشه دوره هم جمع میشدیم ولی بیش از 3000 ویروس رو تو یه هارد میگذاشتیم - با صحنهای روبرو شدیم که اصلا کسی فکرش رونمیکرد - موقعی که نود 32 میخواست ویروس کشی کنه تایه جایی میرفت و هنگ میکرد ههههههههه
آخه تو رو به خدا شما به چیه این آنتی ویروس مینازید
همون هارد رو با کاسپر ویروس کشی کردم مثل آب خوردن ویروس کشی کرد
من برام ملاک نیست این آنتی ویروس چه سابقه و چه قدرتی داره - آزمایش هایی که تا الان انجام دادم ملاکه 
همین چند ماه پیش نود 32    3 ماه خریداری کردم - در کنارش آویرا رایگان استفاده کردم - به خدا قسم باید عکس میگرفتم که میدید که اصلا عشقی کار میکنه
تا یکم بهش فشار بیاری شروع میکنه به ریست سیستم
روزانه 20تا30 فلش میزدم به کامپیوتر - اول با نود 32 ویروس کشی میکردم بعد با آویرا -نود چندتا ویروس کشی میکرد بعد که میگذاشتم با اویرا ویروس کشی کنه 10 تا بعدش نشون می داد - یه بار هم این احتلاف تا 90 تاویروس هم رسید  ( این بهترین تجربه کاریم بود )

میشه گفت این سایت که بی طرف هستش این آخرین نتایجش روهم نگاه بکنید ( جالب اینجاست که بیشترین فروشش هم از این آنتی ویروس است )

مقایسه آنتی ویروس ها

----------

*aramis*,*eshghi*,*fabienmartin*,*fata*,*fkh52000*,*jfrras*,*REZA-HD*,*sovietiran*,*غزال*

----------


## Service Manual

*
سلام

 ايشون نظر شخصيشون رو گفتند ، بهترين مکان براي مقايسه آنتي ويروس ها سايت معتبر AV-Comparatives هست ، آخرين مقايسه رسمي اين سايت رو براتون آپلود کردم .

مي بينيد که در اکثر موارد Eset در رده دوم هست .

در اين جدول آنتي ويروسها بر اساس حروف الفبا مرتب شدند :

ALPHA.JPG
در اين دو قسمت هم ميبينيد که Eset در رده دوم هست .

01.JPG

02.JPG

داخل فايل PDF اطلاعات بيشتري هست / موفق باشيد .*

----------

*fabienmartin*,*fkh52000*,*hellboy_1983*,*nekooee*,*REZA164690*,*Yek.Doost*,*غزال*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hellboy_1983

> من الان حدود6-7 سالی هست که با نود کار میکنم ازش راضی راضیم. و در خلال کار با نود هر چند مدت آنتی ویروسهای دیگه رو هم امتحان میکنم 
> بر عکس فرمایش شما هم برای من خیلی پیش اومده .بارها شده سیستم دیدم با آنتی ویروسهای مختلف ولی وقتی هاردشون رو میبستم به سیستمم انواع ویروسها رو دیدم.حتی آنتی ویروس نود رو هم دیدم رو سیستمی ولی وقتی با آنتی ویروس رو سیستم خودم اسکن کردم ویروس توش پیدا کردم و خوب این دلایلی مختلفی داره از جمله:
> 1-تنظیمات ناصحیح آنتی ویروس و فایروال (مثلا من همیشه فاییروال رو دستی تنظیم می کنم به این شکل که هر نرم افزاری که بخواد به اینترنت وصل شه اول اجازه میگیره بعد من تصمیم می گیرم که اجازه دسترسی همیشگی و یا فقط همون موقع رو بهش بدم یا نه)
> 2-عدم انتخاب صحیح مدل های مختلف برای کاربری های مختلف مثلا روی یه سرور آنتی ویروس نودی که نصب میکنن با سیستم خانگی که اصلا به نت وصل نمیشه فرق میکنه
> 3-انتی ویروس باید روزانه آپدیت بشه در غیر این صورت کاربری لازم رو نداره -باید به یاد داشته باشیم که ویروسها همیشه یک گام از آنتی ویروسها جلوترن پس اکه آنتی ویروسی آپدیت نباشه و فرض کنیم یه ویروسی از طریق فلش وارد سیستم بشه و انتی ویروس رو تغییراتی روش ایجاد کنه که حتی بعد از آپدیت هم نتونه شناساییش کنه(البته هوش مصنوعی آنتی ویروسها هم که اتفاقا واسه نود خیلی قوی هم هست بر خلاف تبلیغاتشون هیچ غلطی نمیکنن)
> 4-آنتی ویروس اولین نرم افزاری باید باشه که روسیستم نصب میشه یه خصوص اگه سیستم ویروسی باشه حتی باز کردن یک فولدر ویروسی سیستم رو آلوده و همونطور که میدونید حتی بعضی از ویروسها اونوقت اجاز ه نصیب هیچ انتی ویروسی رو نمی دن.بهترین کار اجرای آنتی ویروس به صورت دیسک نجات در اینجا کمک میکنه ویا حتی نصب آنتی ویروس از طریق خط فرمان بجای استفاده از اکسپلورر ویندوز هستش.بارها برای من این موضوع پیش اومده که ویندوز رو نصب کردم و آنتی ویروس که داخل فلش بوده و یا سی دی رو حتی با نگاه داشتم جفت شیفت اجازه اجرای اتوران رو هم به سیستم نمی دم
> 5-یه راهکار مفید استفاده از دو یاچند آنتی ویروس هستش البته نه به صورت اکتیو بلکه میشه یه آنتی ویروس رو نصب کرد و رو سیستم فعال باشه و بقیه رو نصب کرد ولی غیر فعال کنیم ویا حتی به صورت آفلاین استفاده کنیم.
> البته مطالبی زیادی به ذهنم میرسه ولی باید برم کار پیش اومده(اینا تجربه های شخصی هستن و ممکنه درست نباشن)


دوست عزیز اگر به آنتی ویروسها نگاه کنیم 90 درصد کار رو آنتی ویروس میکنه 10 درصد بقیه خود شخص استفاده کننده است شما آخرین مدل یه ماشین رو بده دست یه نفر که رانندگی بلد نیست یا نمیتونه اصلا تکونش بده تازه اگر تکونش بده هم داغونش میکنه پس مشکل از مشتریانی هست که بلد نیستن یا سواد استفاده از آنتی ویروس رو ندارن.

----------

*REZA164690*,*غزال*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دست این شرکت ها رو شده و ...
پست 4 هم نتایج زده بودیم
این هم یک مکان بی طرف 
مقایسه آنتی ویروس ها

----------

*REZA164690*,*غزال*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> دوست عزیز اگر به آنتی ویروسها نگاه کنیم 90 درصد کار رو آنتی ویروس میکنه 10 درصد بقیه خود شخص استفاده کننده است شما آخرین مدل یه ماشین رو بده دست یه نفر که رانندگی بلد نیست یا نمیتونه اصلا تکونش بده تازه اگر تکونش بده هم داغونش میکنه پس مشکل از مشتریانی هست که بلد نیستن یا سواد استفاده از آنتی ویروس رو ندارن.


وقتی  میشه از ماشین بدون راننده استفاده کرد 
چرا از ماشین با راننده استفاده کنم
 :آنتی ویروس نود۳۲ را فراموش کنیدو با Microsoft Security Essentials آشنا شوید!:

----------

*kavosh83*,*REZA164690*,*غزال*

----------


## hellboy_1983

> وقتی  میشه از ماشین بدون راننده استفاده کرد  چرا از ماشین با راننده استفاده کنم


 ببینید استاد عزیز من برام فرقی نداره از چه آنتی ویروسی استفاده کنم قدرت برام مهمه کاری ندارم کی هم در مورد کدوم آنتی ویروس چی میگه به شخصه نظرم رو هم گفتم و اینکه 3 ساله دارم بانود کار میکنم و فلشی رو هم که اطلاعاتم روروش میزنم رو رو هر سیستمی چک کردن هیچ ویروسی نداشته  شخصا هم نظرم رو گفتم حالا شما می خوای مارو مصخره کن هیچ اشکالی هم نداره بنا نیست هرکی بلد نبود با آنتی ویروسی کار کنه تخریبش کنه تمام دیگه بحثی هم نداریم.

----------

*kavosh83*,*غزال*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> ببینید استاد عزیز من برام فرقی نداره از چه آنتی ویروسی استفاده کنم قدرت برام مهمه کاری ندارم کی هم در مورد کدوم آنتی ویروس چی میگه به شخصه نظرم رو هم گفتم و اینکه 3 ساله دارم بانود کار میکنم و فلشی رو هم که اطلاعاتم روروش میزنم رو رو هر سیستمی چک کردن هیچ ویروسی نداشته  شخصا هم نظرم رو گفتم حالا شما می خوای مارو مصخره کن هیچ اشکالی هم نداره بنا نیست هرکی بلد نبود با آنتی ویروسی کار کنه تخریبش کنه تمام دیگه بحثی هم نداریم.


حالا چرا عصبانی میشی
ما که روزی 20 - 30تاکول دیسک - سه چهار تا هارد ایکسترنال و اینترنال - بهتون این اطمینان رو میدم که این آنتی ویروس جوابگوی مانیست
به شما پیشنهاد میکنم فقط و فقط یک بار با این نسخه کامپیوتر خود را اسکن کنید 
Avira AntiVir Emergency System 3.7.16 2012 12 03 دانلود رایگان نرم افزار - SoftGozar.com - سافت گذر

----------

*غزال*

----------


## غزال

> *با گذاشتن این مطلب آقای شاطی زاده یک ماه تحریمم میکنه* 
> 
> *آنتی ویروس نود۳۲ را فراموش کنیدو با Microsoft Security Essentials آشنا شوید!*
> 
> 
> یکی از عذاب آور ترین کارهای امنیتی برای ویندوز،آپدیت روزانه ی آنتی ویروس های مختلف از جمله نود ۳۲ است و دردسرهای یوزر و پسور جدید و از طرف دیگر آپدیت دستی این آنتی ویروس است.اکثرا همه از نود ۳۲ استفاده  می کنند یا کاسپراسکای.این ضد ویروس ها خوب هستند اما همان طور که میدانید دردسرهای خودشان را دارند.از طرف دیگر حجم فضای رمی که اشغال می کنند زیاد است و سرعت سیستم را هم تا حدودی کاهش می دهد.اما امروز می خواهیم یک آنتی ویروس بسیار قدرتمند،سبک و آپدیت روزانه ی اتوماتیک بدون نیاز به یوزر و پسورد را معرفی کنیم.
> Microsoft Security Essentials آنتی ویروس رایگان مایکروسافت است که در کنار امنیت بسیار بالا،ساده و کاربردی است.از مهمترین ویژگی این آنتی ویروس آپدیت آن است.Microsoft Security Essentials بعد از نصب به صورت اتوماتیک آپدیت می شود و این آپدیت تنها ۲ دقیقه زمان می برد و دیگر نیازی نیست که شما آن را آپدیت کنید.همچنین در زمان استارت آپ هم ظاهر نمی شود تا سرعت سیستم شما را کاهش دهد.و از همه مهمتر که این آنتی ویروس محصول غول نرم افزاری، مایکروسافت است.پس اگر به دنبال یک آنتی ویروس معتبر،راحت و بی دردسر برای آپدیت می گردید،Microsoft Security Essentials بهترین گزینه است.قبل از نصب،از اکتیو بودن ویندوز خود مطمئن شوید و آنتی ویروس های دیگر را از PC خود Uninstall کنید.Microsoft Security Essentials از کجا دانلود،و چطور نصب می شود؟به آدرس لینک زیر بروید:Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windowsاز قسمت کادری که در عکس زیر می بینید،Select your version را  کلیک کنید و نوع ویندوز خود(۳۲ یا ۶۴ بیتی) را انتخاب کنید و سپس دانلود.و به راحتی نصب کنید.لذت ببرید! سایت نت ویزارد را به دوستانتان معرفی کنید.و هر روز به نت ویزارد مراجعه نمایید و با تازه های دنیای تکنولوژی،موبایل،نوت بوک،سخت افزار،بازی و.. آشنا شوید.شما در نت ویزارد هستید! www.netwizard.ir


*سلام

استاد عزیز  من قادر به نصب این آنتی ویروس نیستم و اواسط نصب میگه باید پکیج را درست دانلود کنید بعضی موقع هم فحش میده

البته من معدن ویروس شدم هر کی ویروس گم کرده بیاد پیش من 
ویروس میتونه مانع از نصب اون بشه ؟
یا واقعا راست میگه و درست دانلود نکردم ؟ 
آیا قبل از دانلود جز انتخاب بیت مناسب کار دیگه ای لازمه ؟

سپاس*

----------

*kavosh83*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## nekooee

احتمالا ویروس نمیگذاره انتی ویروس رو نصب کنید اما به طور کل باید ویندوز شما هم قانونی باشه که این انتی ویروس درست روش کار کنه. در غیر اینصورت یا نصب نمیشه یا نصب میشه ویندوز رو از کار میندازه و .... 
البته اگر کرک درست و حسابی استفاده کرده باشید هم مانند ویندوز قانونی براتون درست کار میکنه.  

نهایتا هم اینجور چیزها به سلیقه و نوع کار افراد هم بستگی داره هر کسی یک آنتی ویروس رو که با سلیقش جورتر هست معرفی میکنه شما هم بهتره خودت تصمیم بگیری و فقط اگر سوالی داشتی بپرسی.

درضمن ویروسی شدن سیستم به تخصص خودتون هم خیلی میتونه مربوط باشه. من به شخصه 2 یا 3 سال هست که دیگه از هیچ آنتی ویروسی استفاده نکردم (قبلا کاسپر استفاده میکردم) . و فقط یکی دو بار ویروس گرفتم که دستی هم بدون آنتی ویروس پاکش کردم! و از اون موقع CPU سیستمم یک نفس راحت کشیده!!
کلا اینها اونقدر که فکر کنید تفاوت ندارند اما من از آنتی ویروسهای آویرا و کاسپر خیلی راضی هستم و البته شید هم که ترکیب آویرا و نود هست و قیمت مناسب و آپدیت راحت داره رو برای ایرانیان پیشنهاد میکنم. البته ویروس نویسان هم چون میدونند این آنتی ویروسهای مشهور بیشترین کاربر رو دارند اونها رو بیشتر مورد هدف قرار میدهند...
آنتی ویروس کاسپر حتی اگر سیستم شما هک بشه به صورت ریموت اجازه تغییر هیچ آپشنی رو به هکر نمیده و فقط تحت لوکال میشه تغییرات رو انجام داد و امکانات بسیار تخصصی که اسنشیال نداره. ...

----------

*fkh52000*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*غزال*

----------


## nekooee

البته مقایسه ها همانطور که اقای شاطی زاده گفتند در سایت AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software از همه بیشتر اعتبار داره و با کیفیت ترین و مورد قبول ترین مقایسه رو این سایت انجام میده.



ولی شما باید ببینید چی براتون اولویت داره. چون از نظر های مختلف مقایسه شدن. یکی از نظر سرعت یکی از نظر بیشترین سازگاری با سیتم عامل یکی رابط کاربری یکی شناخت ویروسهای جدید و .....

خلاصه نمیشه میانگین اینها رو گرفت چون شما بسته به سیستم خودتون و مهمترین خصوصیت از نظر خودتون باید اولویت بندی کنید. شاید یکی اینقدر سیستمش از نظر سخت افزار قوی باشه که "سرعت عمل و استفاده از منابع سخت افزاری" اصلا براش هیچ اولویتی نداشته باشه.

من به شخصه شناخت ویروس ها برام از بقیه ویژگیها مهم تر هست. یعنی دلم می خواد حتی اگر سیستمم کمی کند تر میشه ولی با خیال راحت هر چی دلم میخواد اجرا کنم. از این نظر مقایسه ماه پیش این سایت رو براتون در عکسهای زیر قرار میدم:


در این عکس هر کدام که نمودار آن *کوتاه تر* هست *بهترین* هست. یعنی هر چه نمودار آن بلند تر شده ضعیف تر بوده



Snap3.png

 در این عکس هم همان نتایج بالا رو به صورت درصد و به ترتیب کیفیت نشون داده:

Snap4.png
تفاوتها همانطور که میبینید کم هست. مثلا رده 7 با رده اول فقط یک درصد تفاوت داره. که این رقم بسیار کمی هست. اما خوب آخرهای جدول یکم فاصله بیشتر میشه.
به هر حال از نظرهای دیگه ممکنه کلا نمودار متفاوت یا حتی برعکس بشه! خودتون با مراجعه به سایت بالا از هر نظر مقایسه کنید

----------

*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*علی علی دادی*,*غزال*

----------


## غزال

سلام 
نود 32 را قبل از نصب اسنشال حذف کرده بودم که بعد از اون ، ویروسها چنان جون گرفتند که کارهاشون تماشایی شده 

اول اینکه نمیشه هیچ مدلی از آنتی ویروس ها را نصب کرد حتی همون نود 32 و حتی با restore  هم برنمیگرده

دومی خیلی جالب تره و فکر کنم کسی جز من ندیده باشه بطوریکه هر آنتی ویروسی کپی کنم بعد از ری استارت ، محتویات اونها بکلی پاک میشه


خلاصه اینکه قبلا از لابلای ویروسها یک جاهایی رو میدیدم ولی الان فقط صدای خنده  ویروسها رو میشنوم 

با این تفاسیر  امیدی هست ؟   یا ویندوز مرخصه  ؟

سپاس

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست عزیز 

با اینکه اینجا جای مناسبی برای سوال شما نبود

بهترین توصیه بنده

از یک آنتی ویروس قدرتمندی مثل آویرا تحت بوت استفاده بکنید ( بدون نیاز به نصب )


Avira AntiVir Emergency System 3.7.16 2012 12 03 دانلود رایگان نرم افزار - SoftGozar.com - سافت گذر 

بعد از پاک سازی کامل ، ویندوز خود رو مجدا بررسی کنید 
ولی ریجستری ویندوزتون خراب شده ، بهترین کار تعویض ویندوزه ، بلافاصله بعد از نصب از یک آنتی سکوریتی قوی نصب بکنید
حتما این سه کار رو بکنید
موفق باشید

----------

*fkh52000*,*nekooee*,*غزال*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hellboy_1983

> حالا چرا عصبانی میشی
> ما که روزی 20 - 30تاکول دیسک - سه چهار تا هارد ایکسترنال و اینترنال - بهتون این اطمینان رو میدم که این آنتی ویروس جوابگوی مانیست
> به شما پیشنهاد میکنم فقط و فقط یک بار با این نسخه کامپیوتر خود را اسکن کنید 
> Avira AntiVir Emergency System 3.7.16 2012 12 03 دانلود رایگان نرم افزار - SoftGozar.com - سافت گذر



دوست عزیز اگر ر.زی از نود بخوام کوچ کنم حتما مقصد بعدی آویرا هستش به شما هم پیشنهاد میکنم بعد از نود از آویرا استفاده کنید چون کار 2012 رو دیدم حرف نداره مخصوصا نسخه سیکوریتیش مطمینا رقیب نود همین اویرا هستش.

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*غزال*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> دوست عزیز اگر ر.زی از نود بخوام کوچ کنم حتما مقصد بعدی آویرا هستش به شما هم پیشنهاد میکنم بعد از نود از آویرا استفاده کنید چون کار 2012 رو دیدم حرف نداره مخصوصا نسخه سیکوریتیش مطمینا رقیب نود همین اویرا هستش.


100 درصد 
بهترین گزینه رو انتخاب کردید 
تو این اواخر کمی لاینسس هاش رو زود به زود میسوزنه ( البته برای کسانی که به اینترنت وصل میشن -  مشتری هایی هم که اویرا میخوان روزه اول باهاشون شرط میکنم که اگه به نت وصل بشن آنتی ویروس از کار می افته )
همچنین نسخه 64 بیتی به طور مجزا نداره
به خاطر همین بهترین گزینه هم قدرت با اویرا  ،  نورتون سکوریتی محصول قدیمی آمریکا رو پیشنهاد میکنم

----------

*fkh52000*,*غزال*

----------


## hellboy_1983

> 100 درصد 
> بهترین گزینه رو انتخاب کردید 
> تو این اواخر کمی لاینسس هاش رو زود به زود میسوزنه ( البته برای کسانی که به اینترنت وصل میشن -  مشتری هایی هم که اویرا میخوان روزه اول باهاشون شرط میکنم که اگه به نت وصل بشن آنتی ویروس از کار می افته )
> همچنین نسخه 64 بیتی به طور مجزا نداره
> به خاطر همین بهترین گزینه هم قدرت با اویرا  ،  نورتون سکوریتی محصول قدیمی آمریکا رو پیشنهاد میکنم


دوست عزیز تمام این مشکلاتی که گفتید راه حل خودش رو داره  و باید برای هر کدوم از تجربیات دوستانی که  استفاده کردند استفاده کرد.

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*غزال*

----------


## Yek.Doost

راه زیاد و مشتری کم سواد

----------

*غزال*

----------


## غزال

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> 
> با اینکه اینجا جای مناسبی برای سوال شما نبود
> 
> بهترین توصیه بنده
> 
> از یک آنتی ویروس قدرتمندی مثل آویرا تحت بوت استفاده بکنید ( بدون نیاز به نصب )
> 
> 
> ...


*سلام 

ضمن پوزش فراوان که سوال موصوف را در محل نامناسبی مطرح کرده بودم و به تبع آن پیگیری سوال را متضمن پوزش مضاعف میسازد 

اما با توجه به ابراز لطف و عنایت ویژه و پاسخگویی حضرت عالی ، گزارش مربوطه را بمنظور بهره گیری  اکمل  به عرض میرسانم  

پس از اجرای اوامر و دانلود مورد اشاره ، فایل فشرده موصوف نیاز به پسورد دارد
آیا راهی وجود دارد ؟

بسیار بسیار سپاسگزارم*

----------

*صابری*

----------


## eshghi

سلام
بچه ها منم میگم حرف اولو اویرا میزنه بعدنود بعدم خودم :آنتی ویروس نود۳۲ را فراموش کنیدو با Microsoft Security Essentials آشنا شوید!:

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*غزال*

----------


## Yek.Doost

پسورد فایل
*پسورد فایلها:**www.softgozar.com*

----------

*صابری*,*غزال*

----------


## arshia hm

سلام
من چند سالی هست که از اوست استفاده می کنم و به عینه می بینم که قویتر از نود داره جواب می ده و ازش راضی هستم اما باید قبول کنیم که محیط صدر درصد امن نداریم!!!به هر حال هر آنتی ویروس در محدوده دیتا بیس و موتوری که برای شناسایی ویروس ها دارد عمل می کند نه بیشتر دوستان عنایت داشته باشند که آنتی ویروس پس از اجرای یک برنامه اجرای فایل exe یا دیگر فایلها عملکرد آنها را رد یابی می کند که چه تاثیری بر روی سیستم عامل یا محیط اجرایی خود دارند اگر دسترسی های غیر مجاز انجام شود برنامه را غیرفعال و آلارم امنیتی خواهد داد حال هر چه این رصد عملکرد برنامه های اجرایی بیشتر باشد یقینا" قدرت شناسایی ویروس آنتی ویروس بالاتر می رود اما از منابع سیستمی هزینه می شود و باعث کاهش سرعت سیستم می شود هر چند در سیستم های امروزی چندان محسوس نمی باشد  :آنتی ویروس نود۳۲ را فراموش کنیدو با Microsoft Security Essentials آشنا شوید!:

----------

*aramis*,*fkh52000*,*Yek.Doost*,*غزال*

----------

